# proxy autodetection + firefox

## cassiol

heloo

 i use proxy autodetection in my network. With IE works fine, but with firefox not work.

  i believe is a bug in firefox. Because firefox try get wpad from http://wpad/wpad.dat when correct is http://wpad.domain/wpad.dat

 someone did autodetection work with firefox?

----------

## frenkel

If you select Edit->Preferences->Advanced->Network->Settings you can chose "Automatic proxy configuration url" and fill in the correct url yourself.

Good luck!

----------

## alex.blackbit

it is very unlikely that you found a bug in mozilla firefox with doing something that simple.

although i do not have any experience with WPAD i can say that firefox does somehow have to know the domain name of the local computer to be able to use it.

you will have to dig in the firefox documentation about where it searches for that information.

a starting point is of course examining the output of dnsdomainname or hostname -d.

since there are 2 technologies for proxy autoconfiguration, PAC and WPAD, where PAC is an official standard but WPAD is not, why do you use WPAD?

----------

## think4urs11

 *alex.blackbit wrote:*   

> since there are 2 technologies for proxy autoconfiguration, PAC and WPAD, where PAC is an official standard but WPAD is not, why do you use WPAD?

 

if you see wpad as what's delivered by DHCP and pac as the config script only that already answers the question.

WPAD info can be distributed by DHCP, i.e. centrally managed. PAC is something to be configured individually within each workstation and browser.

Technically WPAD does not much more than distributing the correct PAC location via different options. (plus some webserver hosting the PAC file with correct mime type and such)

----------

## cassiol

hellooo

 for testing i have configure both methods.

 for dns method i have configure wpad pointing to host

```

 wpad in a xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx

```

 only with this ie works fine.

 for testing i configure dhcp method

```

 option wpad code 252 = text ;

 option wpad "http://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/wpad.dat\n";

```

I have tested last version of firefox in linux and windows, but when firefox initializing the result are same. domain is missing.

squid log

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1222348925.149      1 xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx TCP_MISS/504 1560 GET http://wpad/wpad.dat - DIRECT/wpad text/html
> 
> 

 

because that i believe is bug

----------

